# Launchers



## rfinger (Feb 17, 2009)

I see that there is a launcher on the market that is similar to the old flushing type control launcher. It come with electronic release and claims to throw anything from ducks to dummies. My question is? Has anyone used this for throwing marks. They a cheaper than wingers but are they effective and reasonable


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

What brand? Several box launchers out there...


----------



## rfinger (Feb 17, 2009)

It's called "Gunners Up Box Launcher"


----------



## dugout (Feb 12, 2009)

Dummies From a box Launcher?


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

I've got one that I made, I use it to throw dummies and birds all the time. Mainly as diversion birds, but sometimes as a mark. It actually throws a bumpersfarther than the winger. I like it for a diversion bird because it's small and easily hidden.
Brad


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a cheaper box launcher that throws a dummy pretty far. Wouldn't use it for a 300 yd mark but a 75 would work fine.


----------



## rfinger (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. This is the first time that I posted anything here and I appreciate the response. I saw these on Huntem Up.com and with the electronic release thought they might be okay. 
Something to ponder till the snow leaves here in Wis


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

They are good for upland trainnig and could be used for some short marks. They retail for $250. You would be better off probably to spend the extra hundred and get a Son of A Gun launcher or a full size launcher form Gunners UP. They are much better for training whit the kind of marks you would want to be running for HT or FT training or hunting. The other option would be Bumper Boys, but they are $$$$$. Great tool for the trainer that trains alone but limits you to bumpers and not birds (they do sell a bird basket but it is USELESS).
Hope that helps. You can probably do a search on here a come up with a lot of information


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have never used these, but I would try to stay with Zinger Winger or Gunners Up for the better resale value they have when you upgrade.


----------

